# Small screen printer



## EST. (Mar 26, 2010)

I found this video on this forum on relabeling with a screen printer. I have been trying to find it online and contacted kingscreens in ATL with the phone number listed on their website and they did not know what kind of screen printer it was. I am looking to purchase one in a smaller size like the one thats in the video. Thank you for any help!

YouTube - Screen Printed Inside Tags


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

EST, not sure what you question is, but it's silk screening. Most printer can do it. do you want a press and screens or someone to do it?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

After thought, you can order Plastisol Transfers sized like you want and ganged on 1 sheet and heat press them. John


----------



## EST. (Mar 26, 2010)

I am going to have shirts done but do the labels myself and I am trying to decide which is going to the most effective in cost, time, space and so on


----------

